# Tracking Production Rates



## LynnJackson (May 20, 2015)

Please check out my new blog on Tracking Production Rates at http://craftjack.com/toolbox/guest-blogs/tracking-production-rates.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

This is a very informative article Lynn, thank you.

However, I don't think it's considered a good idea here to have a post 
linking to a site selling to painters.

I was told we are definitely not even allowed to link to our own blogs 
and we are painters.

You are linking to lead generating site.


----------



## PaintersUnite (May 11, 2014)

George Z said:


> This is a very informative article Lynn, thank you.
> 
> *However, I don't think it's considered a good idea here to have a post
> linking to a site selling to painters.*
> ...


Yea, god-forbid if Lynn makes $15.99 selling (1) unit to mayby (1) of the 31 members and/or big market who voted on the PPOTQ. :whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Links to blogs are ok in the blog sub forum, where I moved this to. We do encourage members who want to link to blogs to stay and discuss as this is not designed for drive-by link dropping which seems more focused on SEO than being a part of the PT community. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

